# Quelli belli lasciano il segno 2



## Flavia (30 Maggio 2016)

"la vita è come una pista di pattinaggio, 
c'è sempre qualcuno che finisce a gambe all'aria"​surreale, corrosivo
colmo di emozioni
e di spunti di riflessione,
una pellicola per nulla dissacrante
"il nuovo nuovo testamento"
il coraggio di essere liberi!


[video=youtube;zL1aDWiGZv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL1aDWiGZv8[/video]


----------



## Spot (30 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> "la vita è come una pista di pattinaggio,
> c'è sempre qualcuno che finisce a gambe all'aria"​surreale, corrosivo
> colmo di emozioni
> e di spunti di riflessione,
> ...


ohhh è da mesi che voglio vederlo!


----------



## Flavia (30 Maggio 2016)

razzismo, immigrazione, e
i pregiudizi di chi ne è
esso stesso oggetto,
un film leggero e divertente
ma non volgare
insomma tanto buon umore
e riflessioni sulla società
in continua evoluzione e mutazione


[video=youtube;u5NB5yBRuMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5NB5yBRuMo[/video]


----------



## Flavia (30 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> ohhh è da mesi che voglio vederlo!


ne vale la pena


----------



## Flavia (20 Luglio 2016)

un film di speranza

[video=youtube;bIKTMpNx0Wk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIKTMpNx0Wk[/video]


----------



## Spot (20 Luglio 2016)

Ohh ma non ricordavo che c'era un thread anche sul cinema! Inoltre ultimamente mi stavo scervellando per capire chi mi avesse consigliato certi film.. e invece eccoli qua :rotfl:
Grazie [MENTION=4189]Flavia[/MENTION].

Io posto il trailer di quella cosa di cui accennavo dall'altra parte..
[video=youtube;Rsz4vzVxE1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsz4vzVxE1Q[/video]

E giusto per entrare in tema e atmosfera, ecco una bella playlist in tema
http://www.deezer.com/playlist/1403...&utm_term=953339042_1469018427&utm_medium=web


----------



## Flavia (20 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ohh ma non ricordavo che c'era un thread anche sul cinema! Inoltre ultimamente mi stavo scervellando per capire chi mi avesse consigliato certi film.. e invece eccoli qua :rotfl:
> Grazie @_Flavia_.
> 
> Io posto il trailer di quella cosa di cui accennavo dall'altra parte..
> ...


:up:
ne prendo nota
mi è tornato in mente 
un buffo aneddoto sui Rolling Stones
ad uno dei loro primi provini
un agente musicale disse
ok il gruppo, ma cambiate il cantante
(Mike Jagger) non funzionerà mai
è troppo brutto
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (2 Agosto 2016)

[video=youtube_share;Xq7zu2K2wFU]https://youtu.be/Xq7zu2K2wFU[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> ne prendo nota
> mi è tornato in mente
> un buffo aneddoto sui Rolling Stones
> ...


Quell'agente sarei potuta essere io. L'ho sempre trovato mostruoso. Mi sono sempre trattenuta dal dirlo, visto il successo


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;Xq7zu2K2wFU]https://youtu.be/Xq7zu2K2wFU[/video]


:up:
grandissimo Woody
peccato poi per il suo periodo
di forte declino, anche se con
"il mistero dello scorpione di giada"
aveva mostrato di avere ancora
la sua vecchia vena artistica
Allen è un personaggio molto discusso,
al netti della sua vita privata,
rimane un grande,
ho i suo libri in cui vengono raccolte
tutte le sue citazioni migliori, 
una delle mie preferite è:
"Dio tace, ah se solo ora
si riuscisse a far chiudere all'uomo!"




Brunetta ha detto:


> Quell'agente sarei potuta essere io. L'ho sempre trovato mostruoso. Mi sono sempre trattenuta dal dirlo, visto il successo


il che ci insegna 
quanto sia errato soffermarsi
sulla superficie delle cose,
un rozzo sasso può celare
una bellissima gemma


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> grandissimo Woody
> peccato poi per il suo periodo
> di forte declino, anche se con
> ...


No per me resta insopportabile.


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No per me resta insopportabile.


----------



## Divì (2 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> "la vita è come una pista di pattinaggio,
> c'è sempre qualcuno che finisce a gambe all'aria"​surreale, corrosivo
> colmo di emozioni
> e di spunti di riflessione,
> ...


Visto di recente, un po'  obtorto collo, su suggerimento di mio figlio, appassionato sostenitore del regista. Mi è piaciuto molto, concordo sul giudizio "surreale, corrosivo e pieno di spunti di riflessione. Credevo lo avrei trovato inutilmente polemico, ma mi sbagliavo. JC è un mito. E Dio è davvero perfido e antipatico. La Figlia di Dio in cerca di apostoli ha occhi in cui perdersi.


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Visto di recente, un po'  obtorto collo, su suggerimento di mio figlio, appassionato sostenitore del regista. Mi è piaciuto molto, concordo sul giudizio "surreale, corrosivo e pieno di spunti di riflessione. Credevo lo avrei trovato inutilmente polemico, ma mi sbagliavo. JC è un mito. E Dio è davvero perfido e antipatico. La Figlia di Dio in cerca di apostoli ha occhi in cui perdersi.


ho adorato la Figlia di Dio!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Visto di recente, un po'  obtorto collo, su suggerimento di mio figlio, appassionato sostenitore del regista. Mi è piaciuto molto, concordo sul giudizio "surreale, corrosivo e pieno di spunti di riflessione. Credevo lo avrei trovato inutilmente polemico, ma mi sbagliavo. JC è un mito. E Dio è davvero perfido e antipatico. La Figlia di Dio in cerca di apostoli ha occhi in cui perdersi.


Il trailer è molto divertente. Lo voglio vedere.
Dove l'hai trovato?


----------



## Divì (2 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il trailer è molto divertente. Lo voglio vedere.
> Dove l'hai trovato?


Sky


----------



## brenin (2 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il trailer è molto divertente. Lo voglio vedere.
> Dove l'hai trovato?


qui: _www.filmsenzalimiti.co/*dio*-*esiste*-*e*-*vive-a-bruxelles*.htm

ma ci sono anche altri siti.... se avessi problemi scrivi...._


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sky





brenin ha detto:


> qui: _www.filmsenzalimiti.co/*dio*-*esiste*-*e*-*vive-a-bruxelles*.htm
> 
> ma ci sono anche altri siti.... se avessi problemi scrivi...._


Grazie. Mi è più comodo Sky


----------



## Tulipmoon (2 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> "la vita è come una pista di pattinaggio,
> c'è sempre qualcuno che finisce a gambe all'aria"​surreale, corrosivo
> colmo di emozioni
> e di spunti di riflessione,
> ...


Grazie del consiglio...devo trovare il modo di recuperarlo.


----------



## Spot (12 Settembre 2016)

Roba carina per chi vuole vedersi qualcosa di leggero con un po' di sangue.

[video=youtube;6QK2T7I5uUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QK2T7I5uUA[/video]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Settembre 2016)

Walter Sobchak per me è il personaggio più grande della storia del cinema.

Il dialogo con la cameriera. 
[video=youtube;xuX_oRcjveo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuX_oRcjveo[/video]

La valle di lacrime. 
[video=youtube;Imph9O9hw7k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imph9O9hw7k[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Sembra un utente del forum :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Walter Sobchak per me è il personaggio più grande della storia del cinema.


Lo rimetti come avatar?!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra un utente del forum :rotfl:


"Ho visto utenti morire con la faccia nel fango perchè io e te ci godessimo questo forum per famiglie." :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Ho visto utenti morire con la faccia nel fango perchè io e te ci godessimo questo forum per famiglie." :rotfl:


Me l'ero persa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (6 Ottobre 2016)

[video=youtube;HajiEqEtIRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HajiEqEtIRY[/video]


----------



## banshee (11 Ottobre 2016)

non c'è niente che sia per sempre

[video=youtube;qQK5aYNfd_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQK5aYNfd_M[/video]


----------



## Spot (12 Ottobre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non c'è niente che sia per sempre
> 
> [video=youtube;qQK5aYNfd_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQK5aYNfd_M[/video]



Lovely, ban.


----------



## marietto (15 Ottobre 2016)

In attesa del nuovo "Miss Peregrine", che attendo con ansia avendo letto e apprezzato i romanzi di Ransom Riggs e per la presenza di Eva Green (star della serie "Penny Dreadful"), posto uno dei vecchi film di Tim Burton, tra i miei preferiti, che, per ricollegarmi ad un altro thread, non manca mai di strapparmi qualche lacrima...

[video=youtube_share;3z6PijkHDZM]https://youtu.be/3z6PijkHDZM[/video]


----------



## marietto (17 Ottobre 2016)

Un regista del quale sarei curioso di poter vedere altri lavori, Richard Kelly, finora ha girato solo tre film:


uno  dei miei preferiti in assoluto (Jake e Maggie Gyllenhaal interpretano  nel film i ruoli di fratello e sorella, come nella vita vera):

[video=youtube_share;JxDesyqif_0]https://youtu.be/JxDesyqif_0[/video]


Un  film tanto fuori, molto influenzato dal Philip K.Dick più  anticonvenzionale, con Buffy (Sarah Michelle Gellar), The Rock e la  recentemente divorziata ex moglie del cantautore Ryan Adams (Mandy  Moore) tra i protagonisti:

[video=youtube_share;vtp14ikRvxo]https://youtu.be/vtp14ikRvxo[/video]


E  un terzo film, forse il più "convenzionale" dei tre che a me è comuque  piaciuto e che avrebbe potuto attrarre un pubblico abbastanza  "trasversale": "The Box" basato su un racconto del grandissimo Richard  Matheson, con Cameron Diaz, James Marsden e Frank Langella:

[video=youtube_share;v1ua4l86eoU]https://youtu.be/v1ua4l86eoU[/video]



Dopo  di allora, solo progetti non giunti a buon fine come "Corpus Christi" e  un thriller con James Gandolfini come protagonista, saltato per il  decesso dell'attore.

Vedremo...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Un regista del quale sarei curioso di poter vedere altri lavori, Richard Kelly, finora ha girato solo tre film:
> 
> 
> uno  dei miei preferiti in assoluto (Jake e Maggie Gyllenhaal interpretano  nel film i ruoli di fratello e sorella, come nella vita vera):
> ...


Il terzo è una rielaborazione di Un mandarino per Teo https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Un_mandarino_per_Teo

Il dilemma morale è interessante e dovrebbe far riflettere. Cercherò di vederlo.
Donnie Darko non mi è piaciuto.
Il secondo non lo conosco.


----------



## marietto (19 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il terzo è una rielaborazione di Un mandarino per Teo https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Un_mandarino_per_Teo
> 
> Il dilemma morale è interessante e dovrebbe far riflettere. Cercherò di vederlo.
> Donnie Darko non mi è piaciuto.
> Il secondo non lo conosco.


Non è esattamente così. C'è un'evidente parentela, ma la commedia italiana è tratta da un romanzo, non so se spagnolo o portoghese, di fine 800.

Forse Matheson ha preso spunto dallo stesso romanzo per il suo racconto. Ma mi risulterebbe che Kelly abbia lavorato sulla base del racconto (peraltro rielaborando tanto perché il film dura quasi tre ore ed è tratto da un racconto molto breve).

La parentela è evidente ma non parlerei di rielaborazione o di remake.

Mi dispiace che non ti sia piaciuto Donnie Darko, per me è un autentico cult  , comunque non è piaciuto neanche a mia moglie


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così. C'è un'evidente parentela, ma la commedia italiana è tratta da un romanzo, non so se spagnolo o portoghese, di fine 800.
> 
> Forse Matheson ha preso spunto dallo stesso romanzo per il suo racconto. Ma mi risulterebbe che Kelly abbia lavorato sulla base del racconto (peraltro rielaborando tanto perché il film dura quasi tre ore ed è tratto da un racconto molto breve).
> 
> ...


Di Donnie potrei aver perso delle parti fondamentali quando mi sono addormentata, ricordo un coniglio gigante :carneval:.
Ho detto rielaborazione non in senso letterale. Del resto la questione morale andava approfondita, spero l'abbiano fatto.


----------



## patroclo (19 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> In attesa del nuovo "Miss Peregrine", che attendo con ansia avendo letto e apprezzato i romanzi di Ransom Riggs e per la presenza di Eva Green (star della serie "Penny Dreadful"), posto uno dei vecchi film di Tim Burton, tra i miei preferiti, che, per ricollegarmi ad un altro thread, non manca mai di strapparmi qualche lacrima...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;3z6PijkHDZM]https://youtu.be/3z6PijkHDZM[/video]


.....eufemismo parlare di qualche lacrima .........e anche ascoltando questo pezzo:
[video=youtube_share;fNq7Z11BbkU]https://youtu.be/fNq7Z11BbkU[/video]


----------



## marietto (19 Ottobre 2016)

@_Divì_ ,

ho poi visto:

[video=youtube_share;5mUiI8LxNPE]https://youtu.be/5mUiI8LxNPE[/video]

Mi è piaciuto, si vede che è la stessa mano di "Bruxelles", anche se  forse mi è sembrato un poco più "convenzionale" di "Bruxelles"

Ti riconsiglio, se non l'hai ancora visto:

[video=youtube_share;uCUTafEJoHU]https://youtu.be/uCUTafEJoHU[/video]

Nell'universo del film, se un adulto resta solo (perchè il compagno  muore o anche perchè lo lascia) viene trasferito in una struttura dove  ha 45 giorni di tempo per trovare un nuovo compagno, se non ci riesce  viene trasformato in un animale a sua scelta. L'aragosta del titolo (the  lobster) è l'animale scelto dal protagonista.

Interessente sguardo sulle relazioni e sulle dinamiche di coppia.


----------



## Divì (19 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> @_Divì_ ,
> 
> ho poi visto:
> 
> ...


grazie. Me lo ha segnalato anche mio figlio 

separati alla nascita. Farò tesoro dei vostri consigli.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Un'aragosta per finire bollita viva?
Forse accetterei qualunque partner :carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Ottobre 2016)

Casinò, 1995.

Un capolavoro, con una colonna sonora pazzesca, per chi ama il genere goodfellas.
[video=youtube;HMva00IO0zA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMva00IO0zA[/video]


----------

